# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Doing drugs in dreams- What have you done?

## Baron Samedi

These are the drugs I have done _in dreams._ 

cannabis
alcohol
nicotine
salvia
The Red Pill + The Blue Pill
DMT
Lucidi-Tea
Clari-Tea
Sereni-Tea

What drugs have you done in dreams? Please share experiences.

----------


## LdJake

All of yours minus nicotine, and plus ayhuasca.
Ive never seen a more pretty dreamscape then after ahyuasca

----------


## MadMonkey

Bubble gum  ::D:

----------


## The Cusp

Just LSD and pot or hash for me.

----------


## whiterain

booze, weed, salvia and lsd type things. booze dreams are rubbish these days and just feel horrible and foggy. psychadelic dreams are amazing and seemingly completely free of the real world possibility of paranoia

----------


## Rissalecki

-mdma
-mushrooms

----------


## NrElAx

Weed and I had a terrible dream I did heroin before. I woke up thanking god ot wasn't real haha

----------


## Waterknight

I dont think I have ever done any drugs in dreams before but Im pretty sure I have drank alcohol in dreams....

----------


## MadMonkey

> I dont think I have ever done any drugs in dreams before but Im pretty sure I have drank alcohol in dreams....



alcholol is a drug. I almost drank in one of my dreams but I didn't for some reason.

----------


## Waterknight

> alcholol is a drug. I almost drank in one of my dreams but I didn't for some reason.



but not quite like others. It takes a lot more alcohol to feel effects than of anything else.

----------


## LucidInvader

Never thought about doing this, but I have smoked pot before, near the end I don't even remember if it had an effect

----------


## Waterknight

oh and back when I was in elementary school when they would do the anti drug presentations they would say that caffeine is a drug but its ok. I have had dreams of nothing but drinking a dr pepper. I think I am addicted to dr pepper. not caffeine but dr pepper.

----------


## Rissalecki

> Weed and I had a terrible dream I did heroin before. I woke up thanking god ot wasn't real haha




funny you say that, i had this bizarre dream where i was in a washroom and a good friend of mine had a needle and was contemplating doing H.  I was like "no way" hahaha.. and there was also this guy sitting in a urinal sobbing to himself with a needle in his arm.  it was way too messed! anyway the dream scene changed soon after that.

----------


## Baron Samedi

Please share the dreams!

----------


## Emecom

Ha ha I've smoked weed a few times. One of the times I was flying on a magic carpet when I reached into my pocket and found a joint so I took some hits and kept flying. In about 30 seconds it hit me hard and I just fell off my carpet onto the roof of a house causing me to wake up  :Sad:  
Man I bet salvia and dmt were fucking insane. Would you mind sharing your dream experience with them?

----------


## deepsleep

I smoked a cigar before can't remember if it had weed. I had a dream just last night that I was trying to roll a blunt lol.
I've smoked actual weed before and only one time did anything happen. Everything got slow weird. Then I fell over.

----------


## deepsleep

I smoked a cigar before can't remember if it had weed. I had a dream just last night that I was trying to roll a blunt lol.
I've smoked actual weed before and only one time did anything happen. Everything got slow weird. Then I fell over.

----------


## Quark

The result of taking those drugs in dreams, unless you've taken them in real life, will undoubtedly lead to an experience resembling your preconception of what such drugs do. Most people associate drugs with negativity (unless they've taken them in real life). Nonetheless, I've taken MDMA in dreams and its result was identical to real life (a halo-like effect of bliss).

----------


## JaneDoe

I have had dreams in which I FEEL like I am on drugs, although I do not remember doing the drugs within the dream.  I have felt like I was on acid, as well as rolling on molly.

----------


## whiterain

> Please share the dreams!



dug this out from an old post on another forum

last night i had a whole new incredible level of dream experience. i was meditating in bed, starting with some energy work then eventually focussing on the 3rd eye area. i slipped into the dream state which is unusual for me as dreams are usually at the end of the night. this time though i was immediately completely wide awake in the dream except it was so realistic that i had no idea it was a dream. i was at a party/bar and offered a go on someones peace pipe and accepted. ive taken 'salvia' in dreams before, and while its been good fun, it usually just enhances the dream or makes it a little bit more 'out there'. this time was completely new though.

i was instantly 100% completely tripping and floated up to the ceiling with some of my companions, as if surfing the crest of a rising wave in some kind of crowd surfing type feeling. after this things got a bit more random and i was transported instantly between completely different scenarios. at this stage i still had no idea i was asleep and it felt exactly as it would if i had been in a pretty deep trip. 

i came to a more familiar setting yet it felt as if i was being messed with. what i mean is that everything around me was exactly the same as my local setting except things like pubs and signposts would have completely different names, so im stood there thinking wtf this looks like my park but how is there a completely similar place that exists somewhere else.

i started to get that whole cartoony lego flipbook effect of a trips visuals and was back on the crest of the crowd surfing wave. it felt a bit disconcerting as i felt like i was being observed as some kind of experiment. i felt like i was being shown scenes from my past while the observers gauged my reaction. this was worrying as i felt like i had no control over what i was to see. as i craved more familiarity, people i know kept popping in to say hello. this was so odd as i was convinced this was actually happening but had no idea how it could be possible that all these unrelated people from my past could be in the same place. this continued for a long while and i kept seeing past scenes and completely made up ones.

in the most clear of these scenes i was back in the changing room of the football team i used to play for as a kid. i must have been about 11ish. what struck me most was how real it felt and i was amazed (by now i was catching on it was a dream) at how i could remember the details like the shirts my teammates wore to training etc. it was here i got the biggest nudge to knock me lucid. when i do the third eye focussing i often get a bit of an eye crossing effect and it was a bit like this had been transferred over to my dream eyes. i had a panoramic view of the people in the room and as i scanned across them i realised that there were duplicate people, which felt part like i just had my eyes crossed and was seeing double, and part like they were actually there which of course struck me as odd and my awareness increased.

i floated back into the party area and became aware that parts of the dream were just repeating themselves as if the whole image was some kind of clockwork contraption that i could just navigate at will. i repeated the floaty up to the celing bit except this time we floated to close to a fan. it wasnt really anything to be afraid of though and we kind of pushed ourselves away from it. the feeling of floating was the main thing that reminded me i was free to explore the dream on my own and had no need to sit through the images i was being shown earlier however the uncontollable trip aspect kept reappearing. an ex appeared in front of me and i was so happy to see her that i started to cry but as soon as this happened i kind of split with the aspect of me that was crying and realised it was a different version of me that was feeling those emotions. 

the whole thing was very remeniscent of the most positive aspects of a salvia trip, and although things like lucid and astral are just terms of description, this definately felt at times like it went beyond a dream and into nearly fully conscious projections. i didnt check how long it lasted in real time but the whole thing felt like a few hours more than it ever could have been. it often had the reality and control of a fully lucid dream but at times had the abstract nature and alien dimensions of a full astral trip.

if i could only work on the little gap of lost consciousness between meditating and falling asleep then i would be the happiest person alive and all the fear i still feel will melt away. i stayed awake for a short while to try to cement the memories, then returned to sleep, which this time was lacking on the abstract lucid nature of the previous dream but still was a full on party for at least as long as the physical time duration i was asleep for. it was also about the 3rd dream ive had in the past couple of months where ive actually uttered the phrase 'this is the best party ive ever been to'. the party dreams are the most common ones at the moment, yet usually arent lucid because firstly they are so real that its nearly impossible to find a dream marker to nudge you into lucidity and frankly im usually having such a good time that i dont want to look for a marker as i dont want anything about the experience to change.



the main thing i think i can take from it is how it showed me repeatedly the extremely subtle differences between being in an uncontollable state of fear while feeling that other people are controlling your dream thoughts, and the absolute freedom and bliss that is literally just a tiny change in awareness away. i must have switched between these states a good 10 or so times, and while it didnt give me the key to making every future event a positive one, it has definately given me far more confidence to have a go at facing my fear with things like salvia etc



edit: i think i just remembered a bit of the transition into the dream. i was starring up at my lightshade through half closed eyes trying to visualise it as the moon. there was definately a point in the dream where i just went 'shit its the moon, its really there'. whether this was at the very start its hard to say, although many hypnagogic images ive had in the past at the beginning of dreams have been circular things like moons, cogs, wheels lights etc

----------


## whole

> Please share the dreams!



I am opened to read your dmt experience.

----------


## moongrass

I have smoked tones of weed in dreams, nicotine, mdma, a couple of others don't really remember. The best drug dream recently was salvia. I was in  class and for science they hooked us all up to Iv's and said "ok you all are about to receive a dose of salvia close your eyes!" I cant really explain what I experienced, not so much visual but I was so disconnected from my body, it was just so intense!

----------


## LucidInvader

I think I'm gonna take melatonin in a dream in an Attempt to go down dream levels

----------


## moongrass

> I think I'm gonna take melatonin in a dream in an Attempt to go down dream levels



that would be cool, post your results!

----------


## mistermystic

i remember a dream about a friend of mine showing me one of those "i-doser" tracks on his computer. as soon as he played it and i heard the strange tones, i felt something in the top-front of my brain "lift up" and my perception instantly got richer and was unlike anything i've ever felt irl.

----------


## LucidInvader

I-doser is amazing, I can't go a day without listening to one track, I wake up and take Hash, then at the end of first period(my PE period) I play Brain+, or Alert+ and sometimes other things to help. I play songs to other people at lunch, then When I get home I decide to get off it, and when I go to bed I either take sleeping with the angels or Insomnia, my entire day is filled with it pretty much, I don't even know what real life feels like anymore.

----------


## Erii

Only cocaine

----------


## OmShanti

LOL, What havent I done in dreams? Molly and Lucy are my favorites.

----------


## chase

This is hard to recall. I really haven't done much drugs in my dreams. Mostly it's people trying to HOLD me down and force injects of drugs into me. Which is more frightening than actually taking them myself. -Chase

----------


## saltyseedog

cannibis
salvia
shrooms
lsd
alcohol

----------


## Invader

A month ago I started getting drug dreams, and in each one my state of mind gets completely whacked. I'm not sure how my brain understands to shift gears like this when I'm not actually on any drug in the real world while sleeping, but I become incapable of regular, coherent thought. I woke up at one point feeling retarded because I couldn't make sentences come out of my mouth, or much less keep them in my head. I'm also never sure of the drug I take. Odd experiences, I say, and they haven't ended yet.

----------


## Dreamwave

Lately ive been doing a lot of weed in my dreams. 4 nights in a row. :O

----------


## Shiznit

I never drank in real life, but once I drank in a dream and I remember having a big head which kept on going right and left unbalanced like I'm heavily drunk . 
I twice smoked weed in a dream and felt same as if I smoked in real life .

----------


## saltyseedog

I had an amazing dream about shrooms last night and dinosaurs. Everything around me was changing. I saw all kinds of crazy stuff. All the stars in the sky merged with the moon. I've never done shrooms but I might try them next week which is probably why I had the dream.

----------


## CliffDreamer

In my dreams I've done a ton of drugs. I've in real life done Weed, shrooms, MDMA, LSD, salvia and various others. In my dreams whenever I do weed, it is almost exactly like in real life, maybe with  a few extra effects. Doing MDMA (ecstasy) in dreams feels kinda similar to the real thing, except the real euphoria can't be matched, and there has been weird other effects like a vibrating to everything. Shrooms were similar to the real thing even before I did them. And lastly, my dream world is always like a very low dose of LSD. VERY LOW

----------


## ClearView

I dreamt of smoking an eighth of Marijuana and I chilled on the couch with my dog. Now that I think about it thought, it oddly seems as if it was reality.

----------


## epdawg62

I had a lucid dream last night in which I ate a yellow flower that made me start tripping ha ha. It had a very bitter yet sour taste, but immediately after I ate it I felt warmness rushing through me and everything in the room became brighter. I was in a hotel room with a three or so guys when i started tripping. I looked out the window, and I saw that the drug gave me a hallucination that there was a blizzard outside (before, it was nice and sunny). Then I looked at my friends and they had  freakin' chimpanzee faces. I was laughing like crazy.

it was absolutely hilarious

----------


## whiterain

> I had a lucid dream last night in which I ate a yellow flower that made me start tripping ha ha. It had a very bitter yet sour taste, but immediately after I ate it I felt warmness rushing through me and everything in the room became brighter. I was in a hotel room with a three or so guys when i started tripping. I looked out the window, and I saw that the drug gave me a hallucination that there was a blizzard outside (before, it was nice and sunny). Then I looked at my friends and they had  freakin' chimpanzee faces. I was laughing like crazy.
> 
> it was absolutely hilarious



haha awesome. i think im gonna try to link my dreamsigns with things like salvia to try to take it to another level in dreams. hmm i could put a picture of sally the salvia parrot next to my bed  :wink2:   :tongue2:

----------


## Cayne

Just weed. After I smoked it in the dream, everything started to melt around my and my vision went red. I felt a mild high, but it mostly just distorted the dream around me.

----------


## Raspberry

Uhh, this isn't really doing drugs (I don't do them IWL anyways) but in one dream I was some kind of drug addict and "Blueberryjuice" was the drug. I went to a dealer for it but he said I was too young. I went fucking crazy and was all like "GIVE ME THE FUCKING BLUEBERRY JUICE NOOOOWWWW!!!!! :Pissed: " until my cousin came in and dragged me out.

Was actually a really fun dream  ::D:

----------


## moongrass

> Uhh, this isn't really doing drugs (I don't do them IWL anyways) but in one dream I was some kind of drug addict and "Blueberryjuice" was the drug. I went to a dealer for it but he said I was too young. I went fucking crazy and was all like "GIVE ME THE FUCKING BLUEBERRY JUICE NOOOOWWWW!!!!!" until my cousin came in and dragged me out.
> 
> Was actually a really fun dream



wow, that sounds awesome! I love dreams like that!

----------


## Raspberry

> wow, that sounds awesome! I love dreams like that!



It was! And then I went off and my soul disconnected from my body. Was a really random dream  ::D:

----------


## moongrass

ha, thats cool! What do mean exactly. "soul disconnected?"

----------


## Raspberry

Well, I felt like something left me, and I looked beside me and I saw myself floating next to my body. It was a sort of white/pale blue, but was hanging onto me by a thread. I felt kind of empty, then I freaked out because it was about to rip off and I thought it was my soul. I managed to reconnect it in the end  ::D: 

Dunno whether I was on "blueberry juice" or was just in a wierd mood that night  :smiley:

----------


## moongrass

wow, that is cool! In my next lucid I will try some "blueberry juice" to see what it is like!

----------


## LucidInvader

> wow, that is cool! In my next lucid I will try some "blueberry juice" to see what it is like!



Is that what kids are calling it these days? I'm gonna start making random drugs in my dreams to try.

----------


## Raspberry

> Is that what kids are calling it these days? I'm gonna start making random drugs in my dreams to try.



Hahaa, no that's not what we're calling it (or at least I don't think so). In a dream there was an actual carton of blueberry juice, but I just _thought_ it was a drug  :smiley:

----------


## creedence

Hmm I believe I did only LSD, Shrooms and Weed in my dreams
The weed experience was pretty much like real life..
When I took the LSD it was a dream about me traveling to Thailand with some friends, And I was in this nice lookin place with pillows all over the floor
I took it and my friend told me its gonna take a while, And after like 5 minutes everything became pitch black and when I open my eyes it all became colourful and cartoon-like looking.
When I took the shrooms I was in some ancient forest, And after I took them everything became bright and beautiful and I started to see all kinds of light orbs and the forest looked really magical like in some fantasy book.

That was pretty amazing I gotta admit.. I hope I'll do some more  :smiley:

----------


## whiterain

> Hahaa, no that's not what we're calling it (or at least I don't think so). In a dream there was an actual carton of blueberry juice, but I just _thought_ it was a drug



haha you dont beat a bit of gummyberry juice. i think i had a similar dream once. damned if i can remember the details though

hey i just found a thread saying that eating blueberries before bed is a good way to help dreaming. did you know about this already?

----------


## Raspberry

> haha you dont beat a bit of gummyberry juice. i think i had a similar dream once. damned if i can remember the details though
> 
> hey i just found a thread saying that eating blueberries before bed is a good way to help dreaming. did you know about this already?



Ah, no I didn't actually. I heard that drinking apple juice during a WBTB helps aswell though!  ::D:

----------


## Irken

Here goes my list. Keep in mind some of these can only be considered drugs in my dreams lol.

Acid or LSD
Cannabis
Hugs
Crystal Meth

----------


## Waterknight

hugs?

----------


## Irken

> hugs?



In a dream of mine hugging someone was a drug. So when I went and gave people hugs I got high.

----------


## whiterain

> In a dream of mine hugging someone was a drug. So when I went and gave people hugs I got high.



haha nice one. i got really high in a dream once just from looking closely into someones eyes who was tripping and having a difficult time of it. best thing is it ws superhans from peep show  ::D: 

"are you skinning up with your feet"?

----------


## Alter

I've smoked herb a few times before and 1 time summoned a forest full of beautiful herbage n smoked huge bundles of the stuff campfire style with a smoke collector/bong collecting and directing the smoke to my mouth. In one of my LDs I turned myself into a blunt which got smoked by me. Hard to explain but I basically smoked myself lol.

Ever dreamed that you were a blunt getting smoked? It's a pretty crazy feeling and I got the idea from a song:
youtube.com/watch?v=l_HWLslfmJI

Other than that I have experimented with creating some of my own pills intended to cause various effects before.

Most of the time smoking is just for fun though since I can make myself high with or without smoking.

----------


## moongrass

how well did the effects of your pills work?

----------


## MadMonkey

> Ever dreamed that you were a blunt getting smoked? It's a pretty crazy feeling and I got the idea from a song:
> youtube.com/watch?v=l_HWLslfmJI
> 
> Other than that I have experimented with creating some of my own pills intended to cause various effects before.



I looked at that vid. ROFL that must be weird. Ive wanted to try using dream pills before but never thought of it during a dream

----------


## Cosmix

I rarely ever dream of doing drugs (just a couple on Marijuana) in dreams even though I'm a very experienced psychonaut, which now that I think about it is kind of strange.  I did have one dream of taking LSD though:

I was at my friend T's house with a bottle of liquid LSD which we were discussing about whether to do it today or on the weekend.  We settled on doing it right now, my friend T dropped a couple drops on his tongue and passed the vial to me.  I tried just dripping a couple drops on my tongue but ended up downing the entire thing.  I told him we have to get to my house so I can grab some smokes and other things before I can't drive.  We get in my car and are driving by a park.  I begin to feel the effects of acid coming on.  We stop at a light and I ask T if he can drive as I don't think I'll be able to make it home.  He tells me he can't drive stick so I figure my house is just two more lights away - I can make it.  The light turns green, I start accelerating, and BAM I'm hit by the most intense visuals and body feeling.  Everything starts breaking up into fractals and "ribbons".  I swerve on the road hitting a couple cars then go careening into a tree I fly through the window and enter a world of just pure ever changing fractals, colors, and sacred geometry type things.  I just float in this place feeling completely content, I then wake.


This dream was just like the 4 ++++ experiences I've had so far but far less mind fucking and ego destroying  :tongue2:

----------


## oceanmonster

I've actually never done drugs in any of my dreams....interesting. Not even drank or smoked. I was poisoned several times, though.

----------


## lefty97

Weed
Nicotine
alchohol
Cocaine

And that's about it, from what I remember. I guess you could include caffiene also

----------


## moongrass

> I've actually never done drugs in any of my dreams....interesting. Not even drank or smoked. I was poisoned several times, though.



how did the poison make you feel? was it like a trip or what happened?

----------


## cmind

I've done:

alcohol
tobacco
cannabis
cocaine
MDMA
psilocybin mushrooms
amanita muscaria mushrooms
LSD
DMT
amphetamine (like Adderall)
various anti-depressants

----------


## Psychonautic

When I quit smoking marijuana I constantly had dreams about smoking. It felt sort of like the real thing, but much lighter. Usually, however, it ended in me getting caught by law enforcement or something.

I've also had a dream where I smoked peyote with Lil Wayne. We were at the lake and right afterwards I looked over at this rug and the patterns on it were changing. The dream started to deter from peyote pretty quickly though. I've never done peyote before, but had done other psychedelics.

----------


## cmind

You can smoke peyote? lol

----------


## Rissalecki

I don't know if you can, but if you can't...  You sure as hell can in dreams :O

... Though i have not tried

----------


## Psychonautic

Lol, I knew that it was suppose to be eaten, or even better drank in a tea. But in dreams it doesn't matter  :smiley: 

Although, I know a few people who are all unrelated who claimed to have smoked peyote and experienced psychedelic effects from it, although they said it's milder than eating it. At least one of them never bullshits me, so I believe him. He's done more psychedelics than I have, and that's saying a lot lol.

----------


## moongrass

I would think you would have to smoke a lot just to get enough mescaline and that is inhaling smoke from cactus. I would also think in that form it would be very inactive, maybe if you extracted it and made it a hydrochloride or something. Back to the point, In dreams you can smoke what ever you want and it will have whatever effect you want it to.

----------


## CliffDreamer

Moongrass what psychoactives do you have experience with in real life besides the common ones like caffeine and weed?

----------


## moongrass

I have experience with LSD shrooms and if you want to call MDMA a psychoactive. I have also had trips on many other things but not massive experiences. I have never actually tried mescaline.

----------


## juroara

Uhh..nothing. But I don't take or drink anything in waking life either. But I did have a dream years ago where red security lights start flashing along with the sound of sirens, as if were under attack. Then an overhead announcement is made "Warning! Levels of marijuana are high! Warning! Levels of marijuana are high". Not sure what that was about  :Cheeky:

----------


## slashsslayer97

I've never gotten drunk before because i am underage
but i had a dream (non-lucid) when i drank a lot of alcohol at first it was a weird "wavy" feeling then i felt dizzy 
i thought it was pretty realistic

----------


## cmind

> I have experience with LSD shrooms and if you want to call MDMA a psychoactive.



I think you mean psychedelic. MDMA is very much a psychoactive, but whether or not it's a psychedelic is a matter of debate. Personally, I would say that it is.

----------


## CliffDreamer

Yeah MDMA is definitely a psych. I've taken too much MDMA and gotten hallucinations (not Visuals, HALLUCINATIONS!). And this was pure, not piperazines or something. I don't think it was MDA either, but that actually MAY be a possibility

----------


## Alter

> how well did the effects of your pills work?



 Pretty well although I find it more effective to just make the effect happen without taking a pill. Ive made pills that have turned my dream into various colors, made everything like a shroom trip, one time took a pill that reversed gravity, ate a pill that makes me invisible, a pill that teleports me where ever I want to go, a pill that made me super fast, or a pill that transforms me into anything I want to be. But again I find it more effective to simply do these things without a pill being involved as the pills weren't really needed.

----------


## Rissalecki

Wouldn't you find though that using the pills could help with the confidence factor of dream control?  I've heard that reaching in your pocket for a 'shapeshifting pill' and swallowing it for instance can help you with achieving certain aspects of dream control

----------


## Alter

> Wouldn't you find though that using the pills could help with the confidence factor of dream control?  I've heard that reaching in your pocket for a 'shapeshifting pill' and swallowing it for instance can help you with achieving certain aspects of dream control



Yea maybe if you are having issues with control that could help. But for me I find that it is faster and more effective to just create the desired effects without the pill. For example if I want to fly it would be much easier for me to just take off Neo-Style ect than take a placebo pill to make me start flying.  If a person is having trouble doing something in their dream then yea a magical pill could be a possible solution to overcoming the control issue.

----------


## Irken

> haha nice one. i got really high in a dream once just from looking closely into someones eyes who was tripping and having a difficult time of it. best thing is it ws superhans from peep show 
> 
> "are you skinning up with your feet"?



Haha, I'll have to try that sometime

----------


## whiterain

> Haha, I'll have to try that sometime



lol i just found this which is strangely like the dream

YouTube - Super Hans - Pick the right way

----------


## moongrass

> I think you mean psychedelic. MDMA is very much a psychoactive, but whether or not it's a psychedelic is a matter of debate. Personally, I would say that it is.



yes, I am sorry. I did mean psychedelic.  I also agree, I think it is a psychedelic.





> Yeah MDMA is definitely a psych. I've taken too much MDMA and gotten hallucinations (not Visuals, HALLUCINATIONS!). And this was pure, not piperazines or something. I don't think it was MDA either, but that actually MAY be a possibility



I have not had anything beyond visuals so that is cool to know, do you know how much you took? How many Mg? Also, at this level did you have negative effects as well? I am sure you did but can you be specific?

----------


## thomulf

I once had a dream about eating cocaine-tasting chewing gum. It actually tasted like peanuts  :smiley: . i spent the rest of the dream wandering around telling myself i had ruined my life, then i woke up.

----------


## CliffDreamer

> I have not had anything beyond visuals so that is cool to know, do you know how much you took? How many Mg? Also, at this level did you have negative effects as well? I am sure you did but can you be specific?



Nah, but I would guess 240 mgs, I've always been pretty lightweight with MDMA, so 240 mgs seems like a good number

----------


## Logol

I smoked weed in dreams a couple times once the ember of the J was green and for the rest of the dream i felt pretty high and colors got weird

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

As a teen I had a dream where I tripped on LSD, and later after trying it realized that the dream was very accurate.

----------


## Dannon Oneironaut

I also had a dream where I drank a brew from a cauldron of mushrooms and datura.

----------


## Soulnote

LSD, lot's and lots of LSD, adds a sort of dream-like effect to everything, oh wait, I'm already in a dream, IT WUZ AWESOME!!!

----------


## moongrass

> LSD, lot's and lots of LSD, adds a sort of dream-like effect to everything, oh wait, I'm already in a dream, IT WUZ AWESOME!!!



Haha. That is awesome to think about because people always say 'dream like' when in reality dreams can be hyper-real!

----------


## LucidInvader

Recently I had one with datura, and one with Turbo. Made up drug. It was like cocaine, Speed, and a shitload of adrenaline awesome.

----------


## Olum

If I try a drug I've never tried before while asleep while the effects be identical or near identical with the real thing or will it be like you have read and thought.

I've smoked alot of weed in dreams, mostly in periods of my life where i wasn't able to smoke any.

----------


## moongrass

> If I try a drug I've never tried before while asleep while the effects be identical or near identical with the real thing or will it be like you have read and thought.
> 
> I've smoked alot of weed in dreams, mostly in periods of my life where i wasn't able to smoke any.



that is the same as me. I don't smoke anymore but constantly have dreams about it.

----------


## COLnop

> If I try a drug I've never tried before while asleep while the effects be identical or near identical with the real thing or will it be like you have read and thought.



If you haven't done it in RL, it probably won't be anything like the real thing

----------


## moongrass

> If you haven't done it in RL, it probably won't be anything like the real thing



Its really just what you expect it to be like. If you have done lots of research or talked to people that have done the drug than it will be closer to the real thing but not like if you have actually experienced it.

----------


## COLnop

> Its really just what you expect it to be like. If you have done lots of research or talked to people that have done the drug than it will be closer to the real thing but not like if you have actually experienced it.



true

----------


## cmind

I just thought of another one I've done. It was a pill capsule, orange on one side, blue on the other. It was a stimulant, but it also made me very happy. Sorta like MDMA, but a cognitive enhancer as well. I guess it would be like MDMA + amphetamine + piracetam. Best imaginary drug EVER!

----------


## saltyseedog

> If I try a drug I've never tried before while asleep while the effects be identical or near identical with the real thing or will it be like you have read and thought.
> 
> I've smoked alot of weed in dreams, mostly in periods of my life where i wasn't able to smoke any.



me too! its like I make up for it in my dreams lol

----------


## Polilla

None. Though that may have to do with the fact I tend not to consume much of anything in dreams.

I can't fathom what role drugs would play in a lucid dream though. Limited imagination on my part? Probably. But I'd like to think perhaps in a place (?) where I can do anything I want petty stuff like that aren't all too appealing. Gosh, look at me all holier than thou, it's conditioning I tells ya. I blame the public education system. It has failed me, clearly. Though, funnily enough I'm not against stuff that I actually oughta should in dreams- like massacres. Again, public schooling is to blame :]

----------


## GMoney

I haven't done any.  Being in a dream itself kind of is like being under drugs, though, since it's kind of like a giant hallucination.

----------


## cmind

Based on my experience, the dream state is similar to tryptamines. Although people who have done amanita muscaria (yuck) say that its main ingredient, muscimol, is the closest thing to dreaming.

----------


## moongrass

> Based on my experience, the dream state is similar to tryptamines. Although people who have done amanita muscaria (yuck) say that its main ingredient, muscimol, is the closest thing to dreaming.



I have never heard that about muscimol being dream like. I have only heard tryptamines.

----------


## CliffDreamer

It really depends on the tryptamines , and , set and setting ; for if the trip will be dreamy or sharp

----------


## dakotahnok

*Really a dream drug can work anyway you want. Especially if your lucid. You get to choose.*

----------


## Tipharot

Dreams I've had of drugs after I'd experienced them:
- Cannabis
- Cocaine (Crappy drug irl, awesome drug in my dreams)
- Mephedrone

Dreams I've had of drugs before I'd experienced them (or of drugs I've never experienced):
- Fly Agaric
- LSD
- Mushrooms (Which are nothing like what I dreamed)
- MDMA

----------


## Captain Frapo

> I really haven't done much drugs in my dreams. Mostly it's people trying to HOLD me down and force injects of drugs into me. Which is more frightening than actually taking them myself.



It's crazy that you say that because I've experienced this first hand, exactly, in my dreams. I was nabbed up along with a few other people on the street and shoved into a limousine by several Men in Black. They proceeded to hold down each and every one of us in the back seat, and injected heroin (or what I originally perceived to be such) directly into our 3rd Eye (mind's eye). 

The typical dream-faring me is much like my real persona... a HUGE stoner, but an amazingly functional one. Marijuana plays quite a large role in my dream life. DCs constantly come to me "hitting me up"

God I love marijuana

----------


## moongrass

Yeah, I have that a lot. Almost all of my dcs are stoners, haha!

----------


## Waterknight

Last night I smoke weed in a dream. The dream wasnt lucid but it felt like smoking weed in real life

----------


## moongrass

yeah I get that a lot even though I don't smoke IRL anymore it feels very real!

----------


## Captain Frapo

> yeah I get that a lot even though I don't smoke IRL anymore it feels very real!



It happens the opposite for me. When I smoke marijuana in dreams it doesn't really affect me... as in I don't feel "high" but I enjoy the act or process of smoking. 

What's weird is that the drugs that have felt the most "real" to me have all been drugs that I've never actually tried IRL... Coke... Heroin... etc.

----------


## moongrass

that happens to me a little less than half of the time that I smoke in a dream, I wont really feel high maybe just buzzed...

----------


## HeritageDreamer

I have been out of drug rehab for 2 weeks now. The only drug that I remember doing in my dreams in smoking marijuana. What I find interesting is I only remember having used in my dreams once I got sober 2 months ago. I now often experience relapse dreams. I never really remember putting a joint to my mouth but I know that I have used and I feel very stoned, more so that I did when I used in the past. I immediately feel shame and guilt and its like I suddenly remember that I am in recovery. When I wake up I feel thankful that I am in recovery.

----------


## saltyseedog

aww don't feel guilty

----------


## Mageric

It wasn't lucid but I did, cocaine/marijuana/LCD/some tiny ciggarette that apparently cost 800$ LOL

----------


## moongrass

> I have been out of drug rehab for 2 weeks now. The only drug that I remember doing in my dreams in smoking marijuana. What I find interesting is I only remember having used in my dreams once I got sober 2 months ago. I now often experience relapse dreams. I never really remember putting a joint to my mouth but I know that I have used and I feel very stoned, more so that I did when I used in the past. I immediately feel shame and guilt and its like I suddenly remember that I am in recovery. When I wake up I feel thankful that I am in recovery.



IDK, in a way thats kinda a good thing, that you feel guilt because it is a reflection of how you would feel in real life. Just get better at being lucid and separating it from normal reality.

----------


## Peetee36

Never done drugs in real life, so I doubt I'll be doing them in dreams  :smiley:  Never know though.

----------


## HeritageDreamer

I've been told that it is common to get relapse dreams when you are in recovery. Its nice when I wake up and realize that I'm still sober and it was just a dream. The dreams are much less frequent that they were in the first month. I hope to get better at lucid dreaming so that I can remind myself that I am in fact sober. What I find really weird is how stoned I felt in the dream. It felt very realistic.

----------


## ultimatedood

I've smoked joints like 5 times, and seen weed in my dreams like 8 times. I once drank a milkshake with lsd in it, and I saw triangles and squares that were yellow and green, it was weird. Two days ago I had a dream where I did 2 tabs and my dog did 6 (I was like "WHY THE DOG MAN"), and I saw my arms, and the hue was changing, I had purple hands and green floor, then blue, green, etc. Neat

----------


## whiterain

> I've been told that it is common to get relapse dreams when you are in recovery. Its nice when I wake up and realize that I'm still sober and it was just a dream. The dreams are much less frequent that they were in the first month. I hope to get better at lucid dreaming so that I can remind myself that I am in fact sober. What I find really weird is how stoned I felt in the dream. It felt very realistic.



when i take breaks from smoking weed, i often dream about it and a couple of times in meditations i have slipped into a dream and been smoking a spliff like it was really there. it was amazing both times, although i could see how it would be a worry if you were trying to give something up. could it almost be beneficial when trying to give something up, to actually play it out in a dream, almost to get it out of your system?

one time i had a long obe on acid, during part of it i was walking round the dreamworld with a never ending bifta. of course i didnt need it, but my mind wanted to cling to somethings that i could relate to i suppose. it was probably the best experience ive ever had, and was just like being in the most stable, otherworldly lucid imaginable, where i could just imagine whatever i wanted and it was there. of course i had to go through a bit of difficulty to get there, but it was well worth it in the end

----------


## HeritageDreamer

I absolutely do think it is beneficial. However I've been having a thought about this that I'm trying to decide whether is good or bad. I can't help but think that if I were to attain lucidity and not feel the guilt, it would be nice to enjoy the high in my dream. Is that like cheating my recovery? I technically wouldn't have a relapse  :tongue2:  Or do you think that attaining lucidity would make the high go away. Have you been lucid while experiencing a high in your dream?

I'm going to write one of my sponsors about this but I think I know the answer. Its no better to chase a high in a dream than it is in real life. It just hit me that tomorrow is my official two months sober. Two months ago I didn't think I could do it yet here I am. I'm proud of myself  :smiley:

----------


## whiterain

> I absolutely do think it is beneficial. However I've been having a thought about this that I'm trying to decide whether is good or bad. I can't help but think that if I were to attain lucidity and not feel the guilt, it would be nice to enjoy the high in my dream. Is that like cheating my recovery? I technically wouldn't have a relapse  Or do you think that attaining lucidity would make the high go away. Have you been lucid while experiencing a high in your dream?
> 
> I'm going to write one of my sponsors about this but I think I know the answer. Its no better to chase a high in a dream than it is in real life. It just hit me that tomorrow is my official two months sober. Two months ago I didn't think I could do it yet here I am. I'm proud of myself



hey congratulations thats great.  ::banana:: 
its hard to say because i dont think i have ever been anything other than high in any of my lucids. fortunately i think that feeling of everlasting well being is hopefully starting to pass over into my everyday life. however i have definately had one lucid in which i was smoking and it was good and pretty real. especially the taste.

of course i hesitate to say this, but i dont see the harm in chasing a natural high, especially from your own mind in a dream. you do not need drugs in a dream to get high. especially a lucid. the only dreams where it feels like my mind is too obsessed by weed are completely non lucid ones, not happened in ages though fortunately. 

you could also use this as a great dreamsign. i would imagine that using it as a dreamsign would be really beneficial because if you catch yourself doing it in a dream, you can reject it, get lucid and learn to create whole new levels of natural high for yourself. everyone is chasing a high, whether it is though drugs or the more 'normal' materialistic high, it is only natural to want to improve your state of mind. the only problem is when you becom obsessed with one way of reaching it, especially if it is an external high. hope im making a little sense, its getting late and i should be dreaming by now...

why get high when you can fly???  ::D:

----------


## StonedApe

> I absolutely do think it is beneficial. However I've been having a thought about this that I'm trying to decide whether is good or bad. I can't help but think that if I were to attain lucidity and not feel the guilt, it would be nice to enjoy the high in my dream. Is that like cheating my recovery? I technically wouldn't have a relapse  Or do you think that attaining lucidity would make the high go away. Have you been lucid while experiencing a high in your dream?
> 
> I'm going to write one of my sponsors about this but I think I know the answer. Its no better to chase a high in a dream than it is in real life. It just hit me that tomorrow is my official two months sober. Two months ago I didn't think I could do it yet here I am. I'm proud of myself



What are you in recovery for, marijuana? Sorry to make light of your situation, but kinda reminds me of that scene in half baked.

As long as it doesn't become an addiction there is nothing wrong with getting high, be it in a dream or otherwise. I'm recently cut down on the amount of smoking I do(to about once a month) so I can focus on LDing, but I will probably never smoke as much as I used to, it isn't as enjoyable. Drugs are not bad being dependent on them is. It's very unlikely that you're going to develop an addiction to dream weed.

I have been trying to get stoned in a LD for a few weeks but haven't really been able to. I've done it in the past, but recently when I try I wake up shortly after before I feel the effects. I think it's because I;ve been trying to do a very specific goal, pulling out a cigarette case full of joints, and I've had difficulty doing it so when I finally get a joint I'm starting to lose the dream a bit.

I also did acid once, it had some strange effects like seeing visual patterns on things and bending dimensions of the room I was in. In another dream I took acid, 15 hits, and it did nothing, but I wasn't thinking straight in that one. But I've had other dreams that seemed more like an acid trip where I was just dreaming. In one I got lucid and in my excitement decided to do a backflip. While I was doing it I thought I don't know how to do backflips, how will I know what to do? When I landed fell through the floor and started hallucinating like mad, I saw patterns of colors that looked sort of like a god's eye(those yarn things with popsicle sticks) that were moving. I tried to stay in this place for as long as I could but that was only about 30 secs.

In another more recent dream I LDEILDed and it was only the second time I had done it. I was laying on the stairs because I was really tired(in the dream) and the stairs started to stretch downward. I felt like I was fused with the stairs and just watched as they started to twist sideways and down.

----------


## HeritageDreamer

Thank you. What you have said does make sense. 

I am trying to use reality checks in dreams to attain lucidity. I hope to be able to catch myself next time I have a 'relapse' dream. Last time I had a dream with drugs in it I didn't use. I was in a drug dealer's house and there was weed and cocaine everywhere. Every surface of this dealer's home was covered in some sort of drug. In the dream the drug dealer had been murdered before I arrived and I noticed that he had a dog. I figured this was not a good environment for the dog so I took it home to take care of it.  The thought of using never crossed my mind. This was a non-lucid dream. Since then I attained a short moment of lucidity at the very end of a dream. If I am able to keep this up then I am excited to see the result of lucidity in a drug dream.

----------


## LostOnTrains

Ive had dreams where I smoked weed and got high as Ive ever been. So high that I woke up and still felt like I was stoned for real. Also with alchohol, Ive got drunk in dreams then woke up and still felt drunk for a while. Its amazing how the mind works.

----------


## StonedApe

^^ I've had this happen as well, but only with weed in non-lucids. It usually wears off really quickly.

----------


## moongrass

In one dream, I was drunk and when I woke up I was really dizzy, like I kept spinning, it was very weird.

----------


## StonedApe

Happened this morning, but I can't remember the dream now. I felt really stoned and just laid there for a bit and fell back asleep.

----------


## saltyseedog

I got really high last night, so high I went into the next dream still feeling high.

What I think is your energy body rememebers what its like to be high, so what it does is it mimicks it in the dream same with getting drunk.

----------


## COLnop

Someone injected me with a sedative in a semi-lucid dream recently...it was weird how realistic it was

----------


## opalwolf

weird pills
weed/cannabis/pot (smoked weed with michael jordan out of a tree branch in one dream)
cocaine/coca
cigarettes/nicotine
alcohol
mushrooms (smoked and ingested)
acid/LSD
some other mystery drugs that i'm not sure what they were.. just dream characters say "take this" and i do.  :wink2:

----------


## saltyseedog

> wsome other mystery drugs that i'm not sure what they were.. just dream characters say "take this"



lololololol thats so funny

----------


## MadMonkey

> What I think is your energy body rememebers what its like to be high, so what it does is it mimicks it in the dream same with getting drunk.



I think it may be posible that the mind may be able to recreate the actual drugs such as DMT and release them. That woul have really interesting posiblitys. Use your own body as a chemisty lab.  :tongue2:

----------


## Waterknight

> I think it may be posible that the mind may be able to recreate the actual drugs such as DMT and release them. That woul have really interesting posiblitys. Use your own body as a chemisty lab.



imagine being able to do that consciously while awake. Imagine being able to make yourself high without actually doing any drugs at all!

----------


## saltyseedog

You can. The power of intention.

----------


## opalwolf

i get pretty high from life in general. and meditation. don't need drugs.  :smiley:

----------


## MadMonkey

Getting high is deffinitly posible without drugs and its a very naturual thing. I'm just thinking about how it could work and methodology about inducing it. Not that I really care to. I don't do drugs that don't help me and the only drugs I have taken in dreams is magical dream cookies.  ::D:

----------


## BrerRabbit

I think reading this thread yesterday induced a dream this morning in which I found myself orally ingesting salvia.  I've never experienced salvia in waking life, so I can only compare it to other entheogens.  As it started to kick in I saw flashing white lights; suddenly I lost touch with the dream room I had been in and saw a reverse-silhouette of a woman's upper body (head and shoulders) facing me from a distance of perhaps two feet.  I also felt OBE/DEILD vibrations.  All this happened so quickly that it startled me awake, where I continued to feel the vibrations.  I wasn't able to return to the dream, though, so instead opted to write it down.

----------


## BrerRabbit

I suppose I should add: last year I did some dream mushrooms that also had the weird side effect of causing extreme and sudden drowsiness.  I took some and "fell asleep" within the dream.  I woke after an undetermined amount of time in a new location and took some more.  Upon "falling asleep" for the second time I woke to waking consensual reality.

Separately, I also discovered a place I call the "Room of Remembrance."  The last time I was there I remembered all the previous times I had been there.  What made the experience all the more interesting was that upon entering the room I had the mental (but not visual) sensation of being at the peak of an LSD trip.

----------


## whiterain

> Getting high is deffinitly posible without drugs and its a very naturual thing. I'm just thinking about how it could work and methodology about inducing it. Not that I really care to. I don't do drugs that don't help me and the only drugs I have taken in dreams is magical dream cookies.



sometimes its as simple as remembering just how amazing it felt in the dream to be high. ok it will not be as good straight away, but its all good visualisation practice. you might just surprise yourself. the other day i just thought about the buzz you get with mushrooms and it sent a massive 'warm chill'  ::?:  down my spine. it didnt last very long of course but was pretty realistic

----------


## cky464

In dreams I've drank, smoked pot, cocaine, mdma, and probably many more things.  The odd thing is that they don't actually make me "feel" any different in the dream, they're more like props to a story.  I remember not feeling anything and being disappointed when I took a roll in a dream once, but then again that has happened to me in real life as well!

----------


## moongrass

> In dreams I've drank, smoked pot, cocaine, mdma, and probably many more things.  The odd thing is that they don't actually make me "feel" any different in the dream, they're more like props to a story.  I remember not feeling anything and being disappointed when I took a roll in a dream once, but then again that has happened to me in real life as well!



That is an awesome way of looking at it. Sometimes that happens to me, like a "prop!"

----------


## LikesToTrip

> I remember not feeling anything and being disappointed when I took a roll in a dream once, but then again that has happened to me in real life as well!



Yea rolls are like that sometimes.  ::?: 

I've only smoked weed and taken LSD. The weed didn't even feel like I was smoking, but it did get me high. However the acid didn't taste anything like real acid, it tasted more like envelope adhesive, and sadly it didn't make me trip. :Sad:  I'd like to try all the drugs I've done IRL in a lucid dream, just haven't got around to it yet.

----------


## bengarmon

i am gonna do some weed and make up my own drug that gives you a super sychadelic hyluccination and start going on a magic carpet through all this crazy stuff it will be awesome

----------


## Drokens

I've smoked week, drank, taken adderall and they all get me super high! (or drunk)

----------


## WilDC

Haven't used too many drugs in my dreams. Just nicotine, alcohol, weed and crack.

----------


## moongrass

I used to take adderall for recreational purposes and it got me super high but I've never taken it in a dream, haha. Never again will I take that stuff tho...

----------


## StonedApe

> I used to take adderall for recreational purposes and it got me super high but I've never taken it in a dream, haha. Never again will I take that stuff tho...



What made you decide to stop? The stuff makes me feel like shit and I had to take it when I was a kid so I've never messed with it.

----------


## moongrass

Well I quit all drugs and adderall was the main reason why. I felt so shitty one day when I ran out i felt just the worst in my life and it made me look back at the week or 2 before that how I wasnt eating or sleeping and I just knew I had to stop.

----------


## LikesToTrip

Yea, drugs are something that have to be done in moderation. Especially Adderall. If I take adderall past 10am I won't be able to sleep that night, and it does make it much harder to eat. That shouldn't be a reason why you quit all drugs always though. Drugs have definitely had a positive impact on my life. As long as you steer clear of addiction(which is true for all things in life) drugs can be very beneficial. That being said it is EXTREMELY hard not to do a drug you really enjoy when it's readily available. If you find breaking off drugs completely to be easier than doing them occasionally, then you do what you gotta do.

----------


## moongrass

Yes, exactly how I feel. I think I experienced just about every drug there is and enjoyed just about every minute of it and I did learn a lot from it. I think Its just time for me to move on and experience other things. Higher learning and Lucid Dreaming being two of them and I am loving every second of it.

----------


## NrElAx

Speaking of addiction. I've been addicted to opiates multiple times. I think its the most addicting drugs. Once your addicted, that's all you think about. I found it such a great drug because it would make me super euphoric while not making me fucked up like alcohol and other drugs do. I could be around people and they'd never have a clue I was high.

----------


## Drandrewsarchus

my monkey did acid in a dream...then in real life...the dream version was better he said lol

----------


## moongrass

yea, I totally agree. Opiates of any kind just made me feel almost like I was floating, not literally but just threw any problem or anything that would normally make you sad or angry.

----------


## Nilabimini

I just got done having a nap and dreamt I met up with my old best friend, told her about me current life and then went to my co-worker's house and smoked up with his family outside with lots of other people.  One guy walked around the group with a bowl sort of taking "donations" for everyone to add a lil to the pipe, then we all passed it around and smoked.

----------


## Emiko

In the lucid dream I just woke up from a few hours ago, I had the opportunity to smoke marijuana. My immediate reaction in the dream to getting this opportunity was, "Yay! I can do this without getting in trouble or messing up my real body, and if I do it, I can post about it on the forums!" I was specifically thinking of this thread, too.  :smiley: 

I have never tried marijuana in real life, so I can't compare the reality to the dream. In the dream, the drug didn't change the environment or make me feel any different. Shortly after I inhaled, the handles of a nearby blue shopping bag started wrapping themselves around my arm, but I wasn't sure if that was an effect of the drug or just ordinary dream weirdness.

----------


## sloth

I had no idea so many other people had done this.
I have taken a variety of dream drugs.
My strangest and most powerful highs have always come from drugs that did not actually exist.
I remember one drug that had the strangest high ever, because I couldn't put my finger on what I was feeling, or even if I was feeling anything, yet I couldn't stop doing it.

----------


## AD0123

I didn't read through the whole thread but its kind of funny TS posted DMT, since thats the chemical in our brain that makes us dream in the first place. It seems redundant to do dmt in your dream haha.

----------


## Supernova

> I didn't read through the whole thread but its kind of funny TS posted DMT, since thats the chemical in our brain that makes us dream in the first place. It seems redundant to do dmt in your dream haha.



Unless I'm mistaken, that's only speculated.

----------


## saltyseedog

i did DMT a couple nights ago in a dream. Extremely intense and hard to explain. its like I was in all these different places at once viewing all this intense swirling colors getting ripped to pieces.

----------


## abrandt

i haven't purposely done drugs in dreams yet but an interesting thing is that when i decided to quite weed in waking life, for the next too weeks i was always high in my non-lucid dreams. which is interesting because before that i had never been high in any of my dreams.

----------


## AD0123

> i haven't purposely done drugs in dreams yet but an interesting thing is that when i decided to quite weed in waking life, for the next too weeks i was always high in my non-lucid dreams. which is interesting because before that i had never been high in any of my dreams.



thats funny, same thing happened to me. Weed can be addictive, at least for me. I think when you quit and really stop thinking about it, it kind of gets pushed to your subconscious so you dream about it all the time as a way of processing that life style or getting rid of it all together.

----------


## hashmash89

I haven't done any drugs in a lucid dream but in other dreams sometimes I smoke weed. Whats weird is that it never seems to effect the dream or the way I feel during the dream. I'm sure this would be different though if I were to manifest some nice dream weed in a lucid. It's actually one of my first lucid goals along with messing with various psychadelics. I can only imagine what a dream on shrooms might be like  ::D:

----------


## Waterknight

Well not to long ago I got a good contact high from weed in a non lucid dream and I was freaking out in the dream because I was worried I would get drug tested. But not only was everyone in the dream high but we were driving in a field in my friends truck. I got high in the dream a lot quicker than in real life. I stopped smoking though after a close call with the cops and I got put on probation.

----------


## jenny433

> I have smoked tones of weed in dreams, nicotine, mdma, a couple of others don't really remember. The best drug dream recently was salvia. I was in  class and for science they hooked us all up to Iv's and said "ok you all are about to receive a dose of salvia close your eyes!" I cant really explain what I experienced, not so much visual but I was so disconnected from my body, it was just so intense!



    I think I'm gonna take melatonin in a dream in an Attempt to go down dream levels

----------


## SiriusBlack

Forgot my old account details so i made a new one.

I've taken a whole plethra of drugs in my dreams, but only a few in real life.
I've taken DMT, Heroin (snorted and shot), morphine, LSD, mushrooms, speed (snorted) and drank alcohol in non-lucids, and experienced lots of different effects. DMT didn't last long before my entire dreamscape changed and the effect was gone, but for a short time, everything was much more vivid, much more colourful, and everything moved in frames (like if you were playing an online game and had a very poor frame rate). Heroin and morphine seemed fairly similar, but i've never actually done heroin, and only had morphine when i've been injured really badly and gone to hospital. 
LSD and mushrooms turned out pretty similar, but i've only eaten mushrooms in reality before. very much the same as real life.
Speed did nothing in the dream, and i've never tried it in real life, so that might have something to do with it.

In lucid dreams I've done a few drugs, such as smoking a whooole lot of weed, with exactly the effect of real life weed, every time.
I've snorted cocaine, and that ended up with a very uplifting, euphoric, energetic feeling where i created a dreamscape of a beautiful but fairly plain meadow, flew up high, and dive-bombed directly into the ground, then came out at the bottom of the ocean and proceeded to have underwater adventures. (I've never done cocaine in real life either).
I've done some other drugs in lucids as well, but this post is getting a little long.
 :smiley:

----------


## Foxy

I remember I had a normal dream where I was at a restaurant and they hid weed inside the spagetti I was eating

----------


## Waitwhat

I have smoked weed and eaten foods laced with weed many times in dreams. It feels very realistic at first but eventually it fades and i forget about the effects. I have also done opiates shrooms acid cocaine nicotine and salvia. Cocaine acid nicotine and shrooms were all very accurate effects compared to real life. Opiates was nothing like real life because i accidentally overdosed in my dream. Weirdly i have never gotten drunk in a dream. I have only done weed acid 2-ci and alcohol in real life so far. I had an interesting acid dream after recently dropping in real life about a month ago. The mindset effects were similar as well as the body effects. But the hallucination were better than real life. This is what i wrote in my dream journal I was in a strange neighborhood with some close friends. We all took the acid and started walking around town. It hit me fast and soon i was starting to trip. When i closed my eyes i saw colorful patterns and i saw objects moving around.  We decided to go to the woods and relax. We walked through a persons backyard and we stepped over a pile of brush and tree branches to get into the woods.  My body felt like i was climbing a mountain. It felt really weird. Eventually we made it deeply into the woods.  I laid down in the forest and looked up. The trees looked really tall. The trunks looked like they were 200 feet tall and they were all moving and swaying dramatically the tree trunks wiggled and swayed and they looked like they were dancing. The tops of the trees were leafy and green and they formed a canopy over us. I thought like i was in natures home. Eventually everyone had to leave so i walked back through the strange neighborhood and i looked for my house. The streets were preppy and nice looking like a stereotypical american dream houses. they looked like upper middle class.I felt like i was floating as i walked down the street and the day was beautiful. The colors were bright and vibrant and i couldn't help smiling. Later i found my house. It didn't look like my house at all but when i walked inside it looked like it. I said hi to my parents and quickly went into my room. I turned off the lights shut the door and turned the tv on. The show was about some bear cartoon i think it was a kids show.  I laid in my bed and started watching the show it was all cheerful and happy and the bear was talking to me and i was happy and relaxed. Then another bear came and it was evil and the nice bear was talking to him nicely and then the evil bear growled and tackled the other bear to the ground. I couldn't understand what the bears were saying and i thought they were yelling at me and threatening me so i started to get scared. Their voices started to get all deep and in slow motion and i focused on their mouths but they were just moving and i didn't know what they were saying.  Then  i noticed their was a green tinge to the screen  then it got darker and formed a green grid on the tv. the tv started glowing green. soon the glow started to get bigger. i saw small vines growing out of the tv. they were twisting and waving like worms. The green glow filled my entire room and the vines started slowly twisting and filling my room too. I got scared and turned on the lights. I noticed some of the colors in my room were different. There was neons and peach colors and deep bright red and odd colors that i never saw before. I started staring at my room and i spaced out but then i was startled back to reality when i heard my mom say it was dinner time. I said coming! And i decided to put on a sweatshirt first. When i put it on i could feel it touch me and it felt weird. It felt like i was a worm going through dirt. Once i put it on it felt like i had a thick warm second skin. I walked into the dining room to eat. I waited for a bit but no food came and i eventually woke up.  It was a pretty hilarious and fun dream.

----------

